# We Finally Got Babies!!!**VIDEO as of 2/17/13**



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 27, 2013)

(I mad a new thread because the old one seemed abandoned) After a few months I finally got some pure rexes! My Standard Blue doe mouse was breed to a Lynx buck Tiger. She kindled 4 babies!! (lynx and or opal) and my BEW MINI Rex doe kindled 9 BABIES!!  She has some solid blacks, blues, black otters, and I think a blue otter. I fostered 4 of them to my standard doe!! I'm soo excited!! I will go take pics after I post this!!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 27, 2013)

. Congrats on the babies!


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations!
Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations  Thats fantastic!


----------



## nawma (Feb 4, 2013)

Wonderful! Congratulations! Would love to see pics.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey Guys!! I know it's been a while but instead of pics I got a VIDEO! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro3Z7DNvwBI


----------

